# Is a cockatiel right for me?



## JaymzShikari (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking for a new pet, ideally I'd like a dog but I live a long way from anywhere decent to walk it and I just don't think it would be the right thing to do. I have been considering a cockatiel but I don't know a great deal about them.

I want a pet that can be hand trained, my friend has an afrcian gray parrot and it climbs all over you, eats from your hand and sits with you, that's what I really want from my next pet. I'm not too bothered about it talking, but it would be a nice bonus if it could. I understand that these things take time but I just wanted to now how interactive cockatiels are, and if there are any better birds for my needs. I cant get parrots because I don't have the space for a huge cage.

Also should I get a pair or just one? I've heard that it's better to get a pair because they're less likely to get lonely but I've also heard that birds that come into your house in pairs are less likely to bond with you.

I used to have two budgies living with me but I didn't like them because they never interacted with me and just bit me if I came close, so I'd like to avoid any more pets that view me as an attacker.

Thanks for any help you can give

James


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*There are plenty of us that have two birds that are perfectly tame and interactive.True a bird on it's own will attach itself more to it's owner...apart from anything else,through loneliness...but if you care for the welfare of the bird...you will get two.*


----------



## JaymzShikari (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought that, I don't want my bird to be lonely and I don't want it to be a caged pet (Is it advisable to have it out of it's cage most of the day?)

My local area has a bird fare once a week, I was considering getting one there, starting his hand taming then 1-2 weeks later bringing another in, so I'm not trying to hand tame two at once and so he's not alone for too long. I definitely want at least one male because from what I've heard they're more vocal, would it be advisable to get another male or to get a female? I don't really want to have to deal with babies all the time as I haven't got the heart to separate them from their mother and within a decade I'd probably end up with about 200 birds in my house. But will two males fight each other, or should I get a male and female and sleep them in different cages? Would that actually stop them breeding?

As much as I want a pet I don't want to get one until I know it's coming into the best environment for it.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Two males usually get on if they are young enough...be wary of introducing a second bird into a cage.The existing bird will think it's territory is being invaded...they should both be put in a new cage at the same time.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

I would avoid bird fairs you don't know were the birds have come from what their breeding history is or if any are handtame.

I also would not buy from pet stores for the same reason. A breeder is much better especially if they hand rear birds you will get a much tamer pet. More epensive but if thats what your after then its worth the extra cash.


Cockatiels are easy enough to tame and very easy to get along with only downsider is they can be noisey and need a decent sized cage.


----------

